# Company Level Intelligence Preparation of the Battlefield



## tomahawk6 (12 Jun 2006)

http://www.ausa.org/webpub/DeptArmyMagazine.nsf/byid/KHYL-6PWLBJ

While reading this month's issue of Army magazine I ran across this article which I found to be rather interesting. These young Captain's are way ahead of where company commanders were twenty years ago.


----------



## Tebo (27 Jun 2006)

I can not agree more.  I am poised to deploy and have stacks of language, cultural and map materials sitting in a to-do pile on my desk and at home.  My limiting factor is the administrative burden placed on junior officers in the coy.  Sorting out all the deployment arrangements, last minute training and PDRs blunts time for study.  The Capts are even more weighed down.  

Thankfully, we have a three week leave block for such things.  It still seems a little backwards.


----------



## paracowboy (27 Jun 2006)

in 3 RCR, we had Coy level "Int Dets" that worked hand-in-glove with the BG Int cell, comprised of hand-picked (usually Cbt Int qual'd) jr NCOs, under the supervision of either the Coy 2IC or a WO experienced with Int operations.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (9 Aug 2006)

Paracowboy, 

PM Inbound...


----------



## Arctic Acorn (9 Aug 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> in 3 RCR, we had Coy level "Int Dets" that worked hand-in-glove with the BG Int cell, comprised of hand-picked (usually Cbt Int qual'd) jr NCOs, under the supervision of either the Coy 2IC or a WO experienced with Int operations.



I am slated to deploy in Feb with the TF 1-07 BG, and am interested in hearing from anyone about BG Int support, particularly at the Coy level. I'm not looking for a ***** session, but more of a 'what worked, and what didn't'. 

If anyone has anything they'd like to pass on, please PM me. I can provide a DWAN address on request.  

Thanks in advance

 :dontpanic:


----------



## paracowboy (9 Aug 2006)

check other means


----------

